# Govoni's



## SilentCal (May 18, 2004)

Does anyone know if this resteraunt in North Woodstock re-opened?   Used to love going there after a long hike.


----------



## cantdog (May 18, 2004)

I was there(Mt. Wolf loop) Sunday because one of our cars was parked in the "restaurant only parking after 4:00" area and we did not get back to that car until well after 4:00.  Nothing happened.


----------



## MtnMagic (May 18, 2004)

They closed last year and I don't believe that they plan on re-openning. I don't know why, I liked it too. I'll ask around and post it.

The Chalet ( I can't remember the full name) at the corner of 3 & 112 has been re-built and open. Great twin lobster prices on Friday nights.


----------



## TenPeaks (May 19, 2004)

How can you go to North Woodstock and not go to the Woodstock Inn for some freshly brewed beer? I've eaten at some of the other restaurants in town, but the temptation of the finely carfted brew is just too strong!

 :beer: 
Cheers!


----------



## MtnMagic (May 19, 2004)

If I mentioned the Woodstock Inn it might have not given you the oppurtunity to reply.
_________________
Great beer -- great food!


----------

